

American Cassandra: On Francis Fukuyama - samclemens
http://www.publicbooks.org/nonfiction/american-cassandra

======
skilesare
Glad to see this here. I listened to both of these on audible and they had a
profound effect on the way I look at my American culture.

The first book is better, but both are worth the time.

